# Question for Auber ATC Users



## jraiona (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm considering getting an Auber temp controller but am unsure of which blower size to get. I do both high and low temp cooking. What blower size do you guys have?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have one but you might try the search bar at the top of any page.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 4, 2015)

What are you putting a blower on? Off set, WSM, RF, BGE? Blower depends on the size and flow of the pit.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## jraiona (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm putting on an 18.5 WSM


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 4, 2015)

IMHO The 6.5 scfm fan should be big enough. 
Keep Smokin!! 
Wolf


----------



## jraiona (Feb 4, 2015)

That's what I thought also. Thanks for the confirmation Wolf.


----------



## carlo olivares (Oct 16, 2015)

Jraiona said:


> That's what I thought also. Thanks for the confirmation Wolf.



Hi! 

Did you end up buying your Auder? How is it? Did you get/ need the silicone gaskets? Also, which probe type did you buy? The small clip or the long needle like one? :) 

thinking of picking up a unit too.


----------

